# Going, Going, Gone......



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

DCN in hand, its all up to the USPS to deliver this strike now.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

MOAB Baby!!! I like!!!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

F*ck!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Holy ****!!!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

nothing too destructive, not like the big boys, but i did have to get the shoebox size so i could fit the "extras" in there.

its not that big, its just the camera angle, trust me! (and that is not what she said)


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Dear god....... That is a ****ing HUGE strike!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Doesn't the post office have a weight limit for it's packages. That's gonna be a huge hit!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

you have to be kidding me


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Dam!!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

INNNCOMMMINNGGG!!!!!
That one is gonna leave a mark.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Are you bombing someone with a Cabinet Humidor???


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WTF!!! That is nuts!!! I see the tower next to it so do not say shoebox size. Whoever is getting that is gonna need a new house!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

theres a lot of packing peanuts in there, believe me.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Let me guess, 3 cigars and a Shetland Pony.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Let me guess, 3 cigars and a Shetland Pony.


:roflmao:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> theres a lot of packing peanuts in there, believe me.


That better not be headed for me... i know a couple people are aiming at me and this has me really scared!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Hunker down Charles, LOL!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Let me guess, 3 cigars and a Shetland Pony.


or a small child's lego collection? :huh_oh:


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

DAMMIT SON!!!!! That looks like a small refrigerator!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have been wanting to upgrade my box---you really should not have---Now's when I say WTF have you gone MADD!--That's a parcel right there! LOL


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Let me guess, 3 cigars and a Shetland Pony.


dang, how did you guess i put him in there along with my pygmy pig


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

yowza


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Pfffft. I bet there's a bunch of packing peanuts and a fiver of white owls....

:biggrin:

Seriously though, that is a bmf. I hope the recipient makes it out alive!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:errrr: Man what did you put in?? A few of these ;


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> nothing too destructive, not like the big boys, but i did have to get the shoebox size so i could fit the "extras" in there.
> 
> its not that big, its just the camera angle, trust me! (and that is not what she said)


If mastadon's wore shoes...WoW:arghhhh:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats one BIG MO FO*


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW, that's a lot of box for a 5 pack. Should have a contest for how many foam peanuts are in there.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey....You should not be sending the black mamba to people......That is your toy and not one to share....

Wondering what the extra's are.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Is that some trick photography?


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay, I obviously have to find another hobby.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

good luck to whom ever, cause that's gonna bring down the neighborhood


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Are you Freakin Kidding me? What is it, a Wine Fridgador?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> Are you Freakin Kidding me? What is it, a Wine Fridgador?


no, its waaaaaayyyyy smaller than that
(wait, are shetland ponys that small?)


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I LIKE IT WTG:mrcool:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!!Blow their ass up!!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

:whoohoo:that will leave a mark


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I heard cajuns were crazy but Rojo is flat out crazier than a Sh%# House rat


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I am sure glad it isn't pointed in my direction. I think I can see the mass destruction comen to some very deserving bolt.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> I heard cajuns were crazy but Rojo is flat out crazier than a Sh%# House rat


HEY, i resemble that remark (my grandparents do speak cajun french, they just never taught us).


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wunderdawg said:


> Are you Freakin Kidding me? What is it, a Wine Fridgador?


Looks like a Texas Lighter! :whoohoo:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

woah!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap, that's a *BIG* box....


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Unleash the fury!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

awfully big box there! Feel sorry for whomever that hits!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, that's gonna be MESSY!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that will do some damage


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> HEY, i resemble that remark (my grandparents do speak cajun french, they just never taught us).


Somehow I knew you were cultured.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Does it float?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

i hope thats my box!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Holy cow what is in that box


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I honestly hope its not me, I am totally out of humi space..


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

my friend you need anger management classes


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Let 'er rip Seth!


----------

